# Whole Home Deals



## DolphinGirl (Jun 10, 2006)

What's the current best deals people are getting to add Whole Home set-up for a long time customer?

I called and they started out at $248. Went to $148. And finally $49 with another year added.

Anyone done better and can I get the $3/mo. fee waived or credited?

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

$49 sounds like the best deal, and no that $3/month is fixed.
They might throw some other credit/deals for movie channels, etc.


----------



## miesque1127 (Jul 21, 2012)

I called about reducing my monthly bill, and about ST discounts. 10+ year customer with no contract.

In addition to discounted ST and some monthly credits, they mentioned WHS to me. I didn't ask about it.

I got a complete install and all parts comped. free of charge. They gave me a new HD DVR to replace the SD one I had in the spare room. I did have to commit to a 2 yr contract, as I had no previous contract.

If you are without a contract, I'm guessing they can do a bit more for a customer, as long as you commit to a year or 2 contract.

I'm not going anywhere, so no big deal. Very happy with my deal. Awesome CSR offered me the deal. Good luck.


----------



## vinhmen (Feb 22, 2007)

miesque1127 said:


> I called about reducing my monthly bill, and about ST discounts. 10+ year customer with no contract.
> 
> In addition to discounted ST and some monthly credits, they mentioned WHS to me. I didn't ask about it.
> 
> I got a complete install and all parts comped. free of charge. They gave me a new HD DVR to replace the SD one I had in the spare room. I did have to commit to a 2 yr contract, as I had no previous contract.


I got the same deal when I called about Sunday Ticket. 8 yr customer out of contract (although I officially had just re-upped for a year to get ST free). I'd keep calling back until you get it all free, they have an incentive to upgrade you.


----------



## HD Man (Jan 31, 2006)

My contract had expired and I called and received the whole-home installation for no charge, along with a new HD DVR for one set and a HD receiver for another set. 

The only charge was the monthly $3 fee. Had to re-up for another 2yrs, but have been D* subscribers for 12+ years and have no intention of switching. Plus, the entire family really enjoys the whole-home service. With 3 HD DVR's, the ability to record 6 different shows at a time, and a total capacity of 300 hrs, no more worries about wife and daughter's DWTS, Idol, Voice,Dance Moms shows interferring with my recordings.


----------

